# Critical Skills Occupations List in South Africa



## Tshidi (Dec 11, 2020)

ICT professional falls under the Critical Skills Occupations List required in South Africa.
Critical skills include Information technology and telecommunications directors; IT specialist managers; IT project and programme managers; IT business analysts, architects and systems designers;Web design and development professionals; Programmers and software development professionals. Ginini Consulting is accredited with MICT SETA (a government professional body in ICT qualifications) to offer 1-year full courses and short courses in relation to these critical skills. Register today on www.gininiconsulting.co.za for 2021 or call us 087 550 3289.


----------

